# Dyno for mini motors?



## RMI (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone know of a dyno for these mini (180) stock motors? It doesn't have to be a full blown dyno, but at least be able to show rpm and amp draw would be great. Thanks all


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Check out the Trinity dyno, it has an adapter for mini motors.


----------



## RMI (Nov 9, 2006)

I checked with Trinity today and it's a no go. The dyno will work with the 280 motors, but not the 180's. But thanks for the input Donald.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Another thought is find an old BRP dyno and use a 180 as the slave motor and make your own coupler.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Dont Bud still sell em? I bought mine a couple years back from him.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Bud doesn't sell them any longer. You would have to find one on Ebay.


----------

